# My little fire hogger



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

It is cold and it's nice to crank up the heating, however ruby is an absolute fire hogger, she worries me


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

She will lie on the hearth with her practically touching the burner!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I have to physically pick up this hot floppy panting furry little poo and remove her to cool down, - what does she do.....instantly return 
When we first had the burner installed - she tried to paw at the flames 
So we had to get a fire guard - I might have to get it out of the shed!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Entranced by the dancing flames!!


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Oh, I'm envious of your wood burner! It looks so lovely and cosy...

Funny how they're all so different when it comes to temperature: Miss Lills is quick to find the coolest spot in the house and lie there even if the rest of us are feeling chilly. Even cuddling is cut short by her need to cool off... So I slightly envy you Ruby too....


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha she sure is a little hottie! On the other hand, Ralph is usually lying in a doorway trying to cool off with a draught!


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Love those pictures, it really looks nice and cozy there! Bear is the same and will lie right next to the wood stove panting but refusing to move. This just reminded me that just last weekend I had to move him after I saw that his rear was literally smoking!!!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

That is adorable. I think I would definitely get the guard back out Tracey! Our fireplace is gas and it "Pops" when I light it so Sami is plenty satisfied to stay at a good distance away. They both generally find a cool spot to lay.


----------



## Biscuit (Feb 21, 2015)

Ruby is soooo beautiful - hope she manages to avoid getting singed. We have a brilliant fire guarder in the form of our big, hairy ginger cat Ziggy. He will fight, or rather barge Biscuit, for the hot spot in front of our log burner. We have to move him every so often when we smell burning fur


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Ruby the hottie 

Our old GSD, Sheba, who we always described as a bit of a dumb blonde  used to lie as close to the fire as possible panting away and she was way too stupid to get up and move. The chap who ran the dog club we attended at the time said some dogs are like fairly bright three year old children - they understand loads and are generally pretty obedient, but are still making links.... Sheba knew she was hot - but did not know that to cool own she needed to move away from the fire. We used to send her to her bed which was the other side of the sofa, and as she was an obedient dog she would go.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ruby has the sweetest munchkin cheeks ever. Love her face. 

This is Lola too. Nina wouldn't thank you for extremes of temperature but Lola loves our stove. She lies there panting, and has to be physically removed to a cooler place but instantly returns.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I wonder if it is a matter of intellect? Presumably they'll move if they are too cold so why not move when they are too hot?

When I was a kid my old Beagle used to crawl right under our cast iron stove which was hot enough to cook her alive. We'd drag her out and she'd crawl back in. On the other hand beagles are the ninth dumbest dog there is. (I just googled this and was stunned to learn there are even dumber dogs).


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I would say Lola is smarter than Nina...


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Ruby the hottie
> 
> Our old GSD, Sheba, who we always described as a bit of a dumb blonde  used to lie as close to the fire as possible panting away and she was way too stupid to get up and move. The chap who ran the dog club we attended at the time said some dogs are like fairly bright three year old children - they understand loads and are generally pretty obedient, but are still making links.... Sheba knew she was hot - but did not know that to cool own she needed to move away from the fire. We used to send her to her bed which was the other side of the sofa, and as she was an obedient dog she would go.


My grandma (god bless her rip) always had a dog, always a rescue, her last one, Rex, was allowed pride and place in the armchair next to the real coal fire, when he started to get hot and panting....... She would put a fan on for him!!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> I wonder if it is a matter of intellect? Presumably they'll move if they are too cold so why not move when they are too hot?
> 
> When I was a kid my old Beagle used to crawl right under our cast iron stove which was hot enough to cook her alive. We'd drag her out and she'd crawl back in. On the other hand beagles are the ninth dumbest dog there is. (I just googled this and was stunned to learn there are even dumber dogs).


My tortoises have not been inside and had free range of the lounge like they used to have pre cockapoo days - out all summer & hibernate in their vivarium in the winter.
I worry Ralph may see them as a moving chew toy to chase!! 
But prior to our dogs and stove burner, I used to have an electric lookey likey stove, As soon as you put it on those tortoises would literally run out of where ever they were hiding and bask in the blow of the hot air - I do worry if I let them roam free when the real burner is on they would get wedged underneath and cook!!!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Clever girl your ruby, if I was her that's where I would be. Nothing can beat a cosy fire.  we don't have a fire just radiators, but would have my chair and both my two on my lap pride of place in front of one if I did!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

So sweet, yup Dudley is another who will lay way too close until we drag him away, yet on hot days he will seek out shade to lay down in during walks - go figure!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sheba literally would run herself to the point of collapse on hot days unless we put her on the lead and stopped her. She would also charge into a room and trip over sprawled out people legs...
I'm pretty sure she was a bit short in the brain department, but she was very beautiful and for the most part a gentle sweet soul.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Sheba literally would run herself to the point of collapse on hot days unless we put her on the lead and stopped her. She would also charge into a room and trip over sprawled out people legs...
> I'm pretty sure she was a bit short in the brain department, but she was very beautiful and for the most part a gentle sweet soul.


she sounds so sweet, but that is the confusing thing - sometimes Dudley can be 'Dudley, nice but dim'! and other times he seems really smart - oh well I guess we can all be a bit like that sometimes!


----------

